# Opinion of a cheap Tachometer.



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody know anything about these. They are quite plentifull on the internet. I'm wondering what the accuracy is.
Tachometer Hour Meter 2 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark UTV ATV Kawasaki Mule Teryx | eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've not used one so I can't speak to it, but if you do get one please post a review for anyone else considering one.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Didn't see that one, but bought this one
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271157292413
After getting assurances and a money back guarantee it would work on a one cylinder Tecumseh. Hasn't arrived yet, but will update everyone when installed.


----------



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure how you define cheap.

I use these:
Design Technology, Inc., Home of the Tiny-Tach - New Standard TT2A Gasoline Engine Tiny-Tach

I have one on my lawn tractor and snowblower. They read RPM when on and hours when off. Ive had them for years with no problems. They come with double sided velcro to mount them (or you can screw them down). I believe they are made in USA.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have one on a mower and it works well . I have a sen tech as well. They all seem to work well.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Laker said:


> Didn't see that one, but bought this one
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271157292413
> After getting assurances and a money back guarantee it would work on a one cylinder Tecumseh. Hasn't arrived yet, but will update everyone when installed.


The Tach arrived today. Seems to work fine on a one cylinder engine.
There are only two wires. One to ground and a clip that goes around the spark plug wire. At full throttle, it showed 3320RPM which is in spec, but at idle, it only dropped to 1720RPM. I would have thought an 11HP Tec Snowking would be below 1000 The other thing is you can't program the service intervals, they are fixed at 50hrs for oil change, and 100hrs for Oil Filter, Air Filter, and Full Service. Which is kind of silly, since at 100hrs, four alerts pop on at once, and then are all cleared at once. Meh-


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I just pulled the trigger on one of these. Can't beat the price.
Tachometer Hour Meter 2 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark UTV ATV Kawasaki Mule Teryx | eBay 
After I put my Tec HS70 back together I want to use it to set the RPM.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I tried it out and it seems to work well. I'm glad I got it because the engine was running at almost 4000 rpm! I'm lucky it didn't blow.


----------

